# removing factory radio



## syme71 (Nov 12, 2005)

Before I go prying away. How do you remove the factory radio in a 2005 Frontier?


----------



## sentraGXE_KY (Aug 3, 2005)

syme71 said:


> Before I go prying away. How do you remove the factory radio in a 2005 Frontier?


Screw it, pry away and learn as you go. Most things pop off after the removal of some screws. As long as you pay attention, you should be able to do it. GOOD LUCK!! :cheers:


----------



## syme71 (Nov 12, 2005)

turns out the metra kit 99-7581 that I bought had the instructions - pop out tray above radio, unscrew dash around radio.


----------

